# Hard Labor Creek State Park



## Matthewmathis8 (Nov 9, 2012)

Did anyone have any luck at the Hard Labor hunt this year?  I killed two big does first thing the first morning in the pouring rain.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 9, 2012)

My son got two does on the first day in that pouring rain.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 9, 2012)

Some nice bucks entered in contest that must have been killed there. Listed as Morgan County and have state ring tgs on antlers.


----------



## cookiebush (Nov 9, 2012)

i saw a decent sized doe after the second shot was fired around 7:00am on tuesday.  I took a small doe which was the 4th shot fired on tuesday near camp rutledge in the pouring rain.  I stayed until 1pm then took my deer to the cooler and headed home.  I was really hoping to see a pig but no luck.


----------



## Ruttingbuck (Nov 10, 2012)

I saw a small doe right after daylight and decided not to take her and it payed off. Right after the rain stopped I shot a nice 9 pt. He field dressed 115 Lb. 13.5" spread. Should have been a 10 pt. But was missing a brow tine, he barely had one! Still my best buck ever. Shot him at 10:55. Would upload a pic but don't know how! Lol...


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 10, 2012)

I killed a weird looking 8pt tuesday afternoon and came home. My tent kept water in better than it kept it out so I had no desire to sleep in it again. It dressed out at 110lbs. A guy had just checked in a 6pt when I got to the check station with a 19" spread and 48mm bases.


----------



## cookiebush (Nov 10, 2012)

did anybody hunt the golf course?  was wondering if that many deer are really taken off of it.


----------



## BowHard (Nov 10, 2012)

Sounds like a bunch of deer being killed there. Ive played on the golf course at hard labor but never hunted it.


----------



## Matthewmathis8 (Nov 10, 2012)

When I was checking my deer out an older guy came in with a pie bald doe. She was more white than brown.


----------



## JVang93 (Nov 11, 2012)

My lil brother shot that six pointer which was counted as an 11 pointer because of all the kickers on one side off the mean beam..


----------



## JVang93 (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's another view...


----------



## ridgestalker (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats to those who killed deer.Man i bet that 6 was stinking.
In the 2nd pic his hocks an part ways down his leg are black an soaking.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 12, 2012)

Great reports and congrats to the hunters,  but only a few here.

There have to be more reports out there........... how about it DNR and State Parks guys who worked the hunt??   Any stats of the total kill ????


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome buck JVang93! Congrats to your brother!  Did you get to go on this hunt?


----------



## 270 shooter (Nov 13, 2012)

*I hunted the Golf coarse*

On the walk in on Tuesday me and my brother-in-law saw 6 deer it was about 5:15am and raining. They were at the bend at hole number 2. We both set up on different areas around that fairway. At about 8 am my brother-in-law shot at a doe and missed high. He then took a shot about 30 seconds later at another doe running across the fairway. This all happened in the pouring rain. We searched but could not find the deer.  We sat back down and about 2 hours later 4 deer walked down across from where I was sitting I through my scope up on a doe and before I could get it in my sight my brother-in-law shot at a fawn and the doe I was aiming at ran off with 2 more. The fawn was the 4th deer in that heard and it dropped dead with a shot in the heart. After my brother-in-law went to check in his deer at the check station I went searching for a second time for the first doe . I found it about a hundred yards off the course bedded down and bled out. She was gut shot and it was possibly the worst smelling deer I have ever had to clean. After we went to the check station we called it a day. I went out of town on Wednesday so I couldn't hunt, and this year it was a two deer maximum, so he was done too.  It was a great hunt and I am glad I followed my instinct to hunt the golf coarse even though so many told me not too.


----------



## JVang93 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yea I went too Danny... It was a total of 5 of us.. Me 3 off my brothers and 1 of our hunting buddy... We got total of 7 deers..


----------



## JVang93 (Nov 19, 2012)

My older brother biggest buck for hard labor ..


----------



## JVang93 (Nov 19, 2012)

My other brother got these two buck from hard labor 2 day hunt... He love my spot where I set him at.. He saw 7 bucks came in from grunting and shot 2 ..upload failed.. I'll try to post pictures later..


----------



## JVang93 (Nov 19, 2012)

For some reason I can't upload my brothers deer..so this is a picture of all the deers on the 2nd day hunt.. The two bucks 7 pointer and 6 pointer where shot by my other brother, 2 bucks of the 7 bucks he saw...


----------



## Milkman (Nov 30, 2012)

I was able to get the official results of the 2012 Hard Labor Creek hunt courtesy of CKillmaster.

140 hunters showed up.

Animals killed were as follows

 47 bucks  (including fawn bucks)
29 does
 7 pigs


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome job,JVang93 ! That was fine, successful hunt for you guys!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow Jvang, ya'll more than 10% of the kill!


----------

